# Brengals anyone?



## Busy bee (May 24, 2013)

Never heard of pedigree Brengals before....pedigree brengal kittens.... WOW | Crawley, West Sussex | Pets4Homes


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

What ever next,idiots. Apricot bsh  ''They are the only ones in all of the uk for sale'' :thumbup:


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Umm, aren't Bengals homozygous for tabby? Therefore the 'Bengal' parent isn't Bengal but a bog standard tabby moggy as none of those kittens are tabby. And if Dad is a red series all the girls would be torties and they aren't.

An advert that is just full of lies!


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Oh FFS, this is ridiculous! I really hope nobody falls for it, but they will because the kittens are cute and the advert has conviction in is misleading words.


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

spid said:


> Umm, aren't Bengals homozygous for tabby? Therefore the 'Bengal' parent isn't Bengal but a bog standard tabby moggy as none of those kittens are tabby. And if Dad is a red series all the girls would be torties and they aren't.
> 
> An advert that is just full of lies!


No you can get self ones but incredibly rare..... and agree advert is a pack of lies


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I can't believe someone can invent a 'breed' (read moggie) and advertise kittens as such :
What a ridiculous advert - there are no words :mad2:


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

Cute kitties but moggies nonetheless...not that it bothers me. If some fool wants to shell out that much then let them, rather that than free to good home ads...now they really do make me feel :mad2:


----------



## kerrypn (Jul 25, 2011)

"Apricot BSH" :lol:

Do people just think that by having a cat that looks like a certain breed and making another cat sound posh, you can just invent a breed?!?!? WTF is a "Brengal"?!?!?!? Notice they come with everything but vacs....Makes me a bit cross because Bengals are such a fabulous breed, sometimes I look at glitterglam just to drool


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

They are adorable kittens, and if there was some way to follow up, I'm sure at that price, with all that fancy talk about "rare" and "pedigree" and "apricot" and "snow bengal", not to mention the designer "brengal" name, they'll go fast. But there's a sucker born every minute. I've heard people talk about how they're buying a "show dog" and it turns out, it's just registered. People get carried away if they think something is posh, but a bargain, and they rarely do their homework. 

Can't believe they don't even vaccinate


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

What planet does this person live on? the 2 lighter ones look like Ragdolls, and the other 2 look like black moggies, some people have no idea, 
I was talking to someone i know in a shop last week, and she was asking how my Ragdolls were, when a woman said oh what are Reagdolls, so showed her some pics on my phone, she then said i used to have a pedigree tortoiseshell, so i asked what breed, she said tortoiseshell, i said yes that the colour what breed, she thought tortoiseshell was a breedhmy:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

I don't understand how they got those kittens from either of those parents plus they look long hair?  

They want £300... I thought they said you don't want to pay pedigree prices? For another £100-£150 you can have health tested and neutered kitten with papers?!


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


> I don't understand how they got those kittens from either of those parents plus they look long hair?
> 
> They want £300... I thought they said you don't want to pay pedigree prices? For another £100-£150 you can have health tested and neutered kitten with papers?!


The ad says 145 now--maybe they lowered the price?


----------



## charlieRabbit01 (Jul 1, 2014)

dagny0823 said:


> The ad says 145 now--maybe they lowered the price?


The Ad says £145 but at the bottom of the description some of the kittens cost more.


----------



## charlieRabbit01 (Jul 1, 2014)

Really, so we are now doing designer cats as well as dogs.

I don't mind cross breeds but I don't like their designer names such as "Pomchi" or "Jackadoodle", they are pomeranian cross or jack russell crosses. 

I over heard someone at the vets getting upset as they insisted their dog was a Labradoodle not a Labrador cross as the vet wanted to put.


----------



## claire8234 (Mar 8, 2013)

charlieRabbit01 said:


> Really, so we are now doing designer cats as well as dogs.
> 
> I don't mind cross breeds but I don't like their designer names such as "Pomchi" or "Jackadoodle", they are pomeranian cross or jack russell crosses.
> 
> I over heard someone at the vets getting upset as they insisted their dog was a Labradoodle not a Labrador cross as the vet wanted to put.


Its ridiculous, we have labradoodles, cockerpoo's, cavacons etc etc they are cross breeds, simple as that. Giving them stupid names somehow justifies people charging £800 for a mongrel pup.

Cat breeders must be jumping on the bandwagon!!


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

jaycee05 said:


> What planet does this person live on? the 2 lighter ones look like Ragdolls, and the other 2 look like black moggies, some people have no idea,
> I was talking to someone i know in a shop last week, and she was asking how my Ragdolls were, when a woman said oh what are Reagdolls, so showed her some pics on my phone, she then said i used to have a pedigree tortoiseshell, so i asked what breed, she said tortoiseshell, i said yes that the colour what breed, she thought tortoiseshell was a breedhmy:


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

When I was looking for a kitten I went to look at some cross breeds ( I was just looking for black and longhaired) ....one home I visited had kittens, Persian mummy and BSH daddy and had a lovely longhaired black boy.

When I arrived, mum was outside  and was a longhaired black and white moggy. When I asked to see daddy I was told "well we don't really know who the daddy is but we are pretty certain it's the big black tom we keep seeing around" 

During my search I realised that every longhaired cat is a Persian and every chunky domestic shorthair is BSH :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

charlieRabbit01 said:


> The Ad says £145 but at the bottom of the description some of the kittens cost more.


Ah, I missed that part. They really are crazy then!


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

kerrypn said:


> "Apricot BSH" :lol:


They do exist, along with caramel from the DM gene. It's a recognised colour here and in NZ. In the UK they can be registered with TICA, haven't looked at GCCF, there are UK breeders with Apricot BSH.



claire8234 said:


> Cat breeders must be jumping on the bandwagon!!


Not a new thing, people have been crossing and making up cutesy names for some time. So glad I early neuter and know that none of my kittens will ever be used by a byb.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

spotty cats said:


> They do exist, along with caramel from the DM gene. It's a recognised colour here and in NZ. In the UK they can be registered with TICA, haven't looked at GCCF, there are UK breeders with Apricot BSH.
> <snip>.


I think they exist here as well but the GCCF doesn't recognise them. Saw some suspiciously 'hot' creams at the last show I was at. When (if!) a test for DM comes along I think some of the results will be very interesting...


----------



## QueenMoo (Aug 3, 2014)

Oh my God... 
Idiots, Idiots everywhere..


----------



## charlieRabbit01 (Jul 1, 2014)

dagny0823 said:


> Ah, I missed that part. They really are crazy then!


It's annoying when they do things like that, just be honest up front.


----------

